# question



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I dont know the condition yet, but a buddy of mine wants to sell me a Walther P99 9mm (i dont know which model yet) 2 10rd and 3 15 round mags and a holster for 500. If its in good shape is this a good price?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes.
You won't regret getting a P99.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Is it an A/S, QA, or DAO?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From what I been reading about them that would be a real good deal.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

If it's an AS model I'd jump on it, especially with the three extra mags.


----------

